# i7 11700K　Super PI 6.33 Seconds.



## AZUTAROU (Apr 2, 2021)

High power and high heat generation CPU　i7 11700K .
Only good thing is it clocked the fastest on Super Pi  with 6.33 sec.
MSI Mother Board Z490 UNIFY [Turbo Offset Value x2…　4.8GHz to 5.2GHz]


----------



## Bones (Apr 2, 2021)

That's great!
Now beat these guys.








						Rauf`s SuperPi - 1M score: 4sec 546ms with a Core i9 11900KF
					

The Core i9 11900KF @ 7140MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the SuperPi - 1M benchmark. Raufranks #20 worldwide and #1 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				




And get by me too.








						Bones`s SuperPi - 1M score: 5sec 922ms with a Core i7 3770K
					

The Core i7 3770K @ 6100MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the SuperPi - 1M benchmark. Bonesranks #578 worldwide and #277 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 2, 2021)

nuts....

Im happy if i can touch 7.2 seconds.


----------



## Voluman (Apr 2, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> nuts....
> 
> Im happy if i can touch 7.2 seconds.


SuperPi likes tight timings on memory, you can shave off pretty much time with that


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 2, 2021)

@AZUTAROU - Here is a 10th Gen 10850K at 5.3 GHz / 5.0 GHz cache for comparison purposes. 
Your score shows Rocket Lake has improved single threaded performance compared to previous generations.


----------

